# Filson Wool



## Watson (May 28, 2008)

Hi. I very much like this wool Filson Weekender coat:



My only concern is the scratchness of the wool. Can anyone comment on whether (1) it softens with wear; or (2) one gets used to it? I am aware of Filson's Yukon coat with somewhat softer wool, but it does not appeal to me as much.

Many thanks.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

As long as you're not wearing it against your bare skin, you'll be fine. 

Brian


----------



## Tidybeard (Oct 30, 2007)

I have the Yukon weekender coat you reference, and a Mackinaw wool vest. As solid as the Mackinaw wool is, I'm very glad I went for the Yukon as it feels very nearly as tough, drapes much better and is much softer. This is a real benefit when the collar rubs against my neck, for example, as the Mackinaw wool is quite scratchy.

IMO, if you are looking for a casual, use all the time coat, go for the Yukon. If you really, really need extra toughness then the Mackinaw wool takes some beating (in every sense).

You can't really go wrong with either, though - they are both fantastic! 

Good luck, TB.


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2008)

Brain and TB -

Thanks very much for the thoughts and advice. I've decided to brave the itch and go with the Mackinaw weekender. Time will tell if it was the right choice!


----------



## ryn (Aug 5, 2008)

Thinking about getting one of these myself. Please let me know how you like it. If you've yet to buy one, https://www.workinggear.com/gc/cata...FIL-108-CHARCOAL-cat1029.html?ROITrakid=95949 is $155 for both brown and the charcoal, it's the best price I've found.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Watson said:


> Brain and TB -
> 
> Thanks very much for the thoughts and advice. I've decided to brave the itch and go with the Mackinaw weekender. Time will tell if it was the right choice!


I have a Mac Cruiser and love it. Wool is very itchy to me, so I just make sure to wear long sleeves (which I would do anyway during Winter) and I'm fine.

Brian


----------



## Crane's (Sep 18, 2008)

Watson said:


> Hi. I very much like this wool Filson Weekender coat:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the wool will soften and yes you will get used to the scratchiness.

By the way nice place ya got here. I'm the webmaster of Crane's and this place is my next target for an ad banner and of course discount codes.


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2008)

Wore the Weekender for the first time tonight to walk the dog. Mid 40s and very comfortable (I hope the coat is still warm when it gets colder). I did not notice the scratchiness at all. It feels a bit stiff, so I'm glad to hear it will loosen up. Very solidly built - so far I'm very pleased!


----------



## ryn (Aug 5, 2008)

what's the sizing like?


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2008)

I usually run a medium in coats, which is what I bought here. The fit is generous - I'm wide at the shoulders with a narrow waist, and it's a bit too full in the body for me (there's a cinch cord at the waist but I have yet to fiddle with it). The sleeves have double snaps at the cuff, so there's a good deal of flexibility with sleeve length.


----------



## Crane's (Sep 18, 2008)

ryn said:


> what's the sizing like?


As stated above the fit is generous. Keep in mind these are work clothes so freedom of movement and the ability to layer has been engineered into these garments. I wear a 42R and buy 42 if available. Otherwise I'll buy a medium if not layering and a large if I plan on layering. As far as the shirts go I buy a medium. I have a 31 inch waist so going a size smaller helps the swimming problem.


----------



## Sese (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello everybody,

this is my first post. I have a filson Mackinaw cruiser (green) and I can very much recommend it. The heavy wool is both warm and robust. It still looks new and can be worn as a sports coat casual jacket as well. 

I personally have no problem with the wool feel but usually you don't have skin contact with it anyway. The wool is warm but sort of lofty and very comfortable. The style is really unique. I think a cut from the 1910 years or something. 

I have a filson rain jacket in cotton too (barbour style) and I don't like it as much. The cruiser is way more classy and elegant.

I bought it right at the store in Seattle and they told me it is getting quite hard for them to get the heavy wool fabric they need for the cruiser as almost nobody builds it this way anymore.

Cheers, Sese


----------



## Watson (May 28, 2008)

Welcome Sese. I agree about the wool - no need to worry about the scratchiness as long as you are wearing long sleeves and a collared shirt (or a scarf).

Since I am thinking about a Filson oil cloth jacket, would you mind being a bit more specific about what you don't like? Is it just the style or is it the fabric itself? Thanks.


----------



## Sese (Oct 13, 2008)

Hello Watson, thanks for the kind welcome. There's nothing wrong with the cloth jacket. I think it is not the real tin cloth but a softer more casual material mine is made from. It is just a little bit too rugged "workwear style" for me. My fault entirely. 

After the wool jacket -I get a lot of positive feedback about- I tried the "trick" a second time. But deep in my heart I was looking for something more elegant. So it ends up being worn around the local wineries and on long walks too. It is very nice protecting against rain as I even have the separate hood.

So don't be confused. It still is a great product. Just not the sort of "best of all time" I consider the cruiser to be.

(Just if you might wonder: I''m speaking of "local" wineries in the rhine valley area not in Berlin)


----------



## ccl127 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Filson coat for taller guy*

Anybody know if a standard Filson coat would fit a guy w/ a 36'' sleeve length? They do make a tall size in some of their coats, but not all so wondering if the regular coat would fit.


----------

